# Temp deosn't change when overclocking



## dolmaface (Jan 22, 2008)

i'm using a zalman 9600 cooling fan on my intel q6600. I overclocked it from 2.4- 2.6 ghz. The temperature is the same though as it was at 2.4 Ghz. I'm not sure if there's a problem or what. It stays at 27 C at desktop and 31 C while playing games. Also, would it be safe to overclock it to 3 Ghz with my fan.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

That temp is fantastic! What are you using to read your temp. If the reading is accurate you should be able to 3ghz and then some. 

Check your temps with Core Temp at Idle and then run Prime95 25.6 for no less than 30 minutes and record that temp. 

NOTE: 30 minutes of Prime will give you a good idea of your max temp under load, but is not an indicator of a stable overclock.To test your system stability while OCed run Prime95 for atleast 8hrs with no errors. 24hrs Prime stable is considered a rock solid overclock.

Be sure to download the correct version of Prime95. (32bit or 64bit)

Post the results back here.


----------



## dolmaface (Jan 22, 2008)

I checked my temps with Core temp and here's the results.
Core:
#0 35 C
#1 35 C
#2 28 C
#3 28 C
It was all done when overclocked to 2.6 Ghz
I need to know though how to stress test with prime95
Also if i try to overclock at 3 GHz, what do i change the voltages to.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

At first try not to, see if its stable enough to run. If it crashes at 3ghz up the voltage by 0.025v, 0.05v or 0.1v try not to go over 0.3v.

And just make sure you dont go over your max T-Junction temp.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry for the late reply Dolmaface

I'm new to Intel overclocking (longtime AMD user) but I typically don't like to push the Vcore to more than .2v over stock and for an everyday OC I perfer it be no more than .15v. 

Another thing, you don't want to come anywhere near the Tj max. The Tj max is the thermal trip point (shutdown temp) of the CPU and thermal throttling will kicking at 10°c lower than Tj max. A good rule of thumb for CPU longivity is your CPU should remain 20°c or more lower than the thermal throttling temp of the CPU.

As for running Prime95, download and extract it to it's own folder. Navigate to the folder and double click the Prime95 icon, then click "run" on the window that pops up. 

When P95 opens click "Just Stress Testing" and the "Run Torture Test" window will open. Clicking "OK" to begin the test, but we want to change one setting for going any further. So click "Cancel" then go to "Advanced" and check "Round Off Checking". 

Now go to "Options" and click "Torture Test" then click "OK" to begin the test. To stop/start the test you can either go to "File" in the header or right click on the tray icon. If any of the 4 worker threads stops with an error then your OC is unstable. Adjust your OC and run Prime again.

P95 puts a 100% load on all cores and that's how you want to check your temps, under 100% load.


----------



## dolmaface (Jan 22, 2008)

for some reason when i clock it past about 2.6 my entire computer freezes why is that


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

There are many variables in overclocking, so it's really hard to say with the limited info we currently have. You'll need to post the make and model of your motherboard, RAM, video card and power supply.

Also, what is your memory clock set at as well as the voltage for the CPU and RAM?


----------



## dolmaface (Jan 22, 2008)

i found out the problem, voltages weren't high enough. When i overclock to 2.7 the ram clock goes to 900 MHz. The voltage of the ram is 1.85 and the new voltage of the cpu is 1.269.
Anyways here are my specs:
xfx 680i lt motherboard
4 gbs corsiar ram 
8600 gts
cool master real power pro 650 watt


----------



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

For a 200mhz OC you really shouldnt see a large change in tempreture maybe a couple of degrees. i have the zalman 9500. brought my temps down from 80 celcuis (stock cooler 100% load) to 35 celcius (all fans on high). when I oc to 3ghz i run at 45 celcius(fans on low) im not sure of the exact speed im running antec 900 case with the stock tricool 120mm fans

just a note for OC when you do push a q6600 the ram will oc with it. you must change the memory multiplier to lower your ram speed closer to stock. you will find that memory will make your oc unstable before the cpu does. 

i run a Q6600 oc to 3ghz with 4gb corsiar ram on the x38-dq6 mb. this being the first rig i oc (after reading numerous articals)
heat from stock cooler (run out of cash for the zalman i bought later on)
undervoltage when i allowed the motherboard to control core voltage (it lowered the voltage when it throttled back the cpu due to no load then BSOD)
RAM being pushed to hard ( i have 2.4multiplier on the memory)


----------



## dolmaface (Jan 22, 2008)

how do i change the memory multiplier


----------



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

depends on your motherboard if it has a section in bios for overclocking then it will be in their it should just be a set list of mulitpliers.

for a 3ghz oc of the processor the bus speed needs to be 333, cpu multiplier = 9 (expect 2997mhz) and the memory multiplier = 2.4(expect 800mhz)

note the memory multipliers may not be in any order. they werent on my mb.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Dolma, under FSB & Memory config in the BIOS set the Memory Clock Mode to Unlinked. This allows you change the CPU clock and Memory clock separately so you can OC the processor without OCing the RAM.

If you have DDR800 the set the Mem (DDR) to 800, and raise the FSB (QDR) to OC the CPU.


----------



## dolmaface (Jan 22, 2008)

alright, at 2.7 its stable at about 30- 47 C. But for some reason when i stress test at 3 Ghz my system shuts down and restarts after like 10 min. Is this becuase it just can't handle it, or i need to increase something or other. It runs very nicely at about 30- 55 C at 3 Ghz, but of course my cpu fan is running at its highest.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

bump up the voltage a small bit on the cpu for 3.0


----------



## dolmaface (Jan 22, 2008)

i already had it at 1.344, isn't that enough


----------

